# Unknown Building, Merthyr Tydfil - March 2012



## kellisurbex (Mar 31, 2012)

*Former Labour Exchange Building, Merthyr Tydfil - March 2012*

This was a chance find and prior to posting I didn't know much about it but from info people have kindly given here on DP I've discovered it is the former labour exchange building, most recently a job centre.
Managed to stand on a rusty nail in this one, so a trip to the hospital and a course of antiobiotics followed lol 









































































Thanks for looking


----------



## st33ly (Mar 31, 2012)

Interesting looking place


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 31, 2012)

Labour Exchange maybe?
This view http://g.co/maps/8v2sx 

matches this view:







which is from this site --> http://www.alangeorge.co.uk/High Street.htm (about 3/4 down the page). The image is entitled *"King Edward the 8th at the Labour Exchange."*

However looking on a maps prior to 1922 (ish) the annex to the left isn't standing and the main building (to the right of HRH),which is now roofless by the looks of it, is marked as a Chapel/Church...


----------



## Dark Descent (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice place, shame to see the fire damage though


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 31, 2012)

Employment Exchange in the north-east end and Ministry of Pensions and National Insurance in the south-west section. Map from 1958. The annex was built sometime between 1922 and 1938.








And on a 1992 map it's marked, rather simply, as "Job Centre".

Old Maps website mate... loads of historical info, just takes a bit of sideways thinking at times.


----------



## Landsker (Mar 31, 2012)

Yikes, thats a mess!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2012)

Its in a heck of mess but still a great report.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Mar 31, 2012)

It was a school at one time.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 2, 2012)

Walrus75 said:


> Labour Exchange maybe?
> This view http://g.co/maps/8v2sx
> 
> matches this view:
> ...



Many thanks indeed


----------



## Stussy (Apr 2, 2012)

That is some serious decay in there, nice report!


----------



## Flexible (Apr 6, 2012)

> I have no idea what it was used as, it's heavily fire damaged but a quick look online didn't bring anything up, if anyone knows anything do let me know



I'm probably completely wrong, but I remember hearing about a 'recycling centre' based in Merthyr for CRT tv's and other electrical/electronic stuff. Could this be it? There are similar ones nearby where I live.


----------



## twominted (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm sorry but this report is a crock of shite of a thread.

For a start, there is no history or value - unknown building - and even the pics are just a load of nothinhg. Shit and crab on the floor.
Also, the pics are WAY, WAY, WAY overcooked and look like mince. Post the originals ffs.

At the end of the day, if DP thinks this constitutes a thread then there are serious problems as this subject matter is bad without the crap editing and worse with terrible content.,


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 8, 2012)

twominted said:


> I'm sorry but this report is a crock of shite of a thread.
> 
> For a start, there is no history or value - unknown building - and even the pics are just a load of nothinhg. Shit and crab on the floor.
> Also, the pics are WAY, WAY, WAY overcooked and look like mince. Post the originals ffs.
> ...



I appreciate your criticism, although for someone with no reports of their own it's quick to judge others, right?? I thought dp was about sharing your finds?? That's what I've done and one point of sharing was to try and find out some history, which as you can see some people are interested enough to help! Anyhoooow... Im sorry you found this report rubbish and like I said I appreciate the criticism..


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 8, 2012)

twominted said:


> I'm sorry but this report is a crock of shite of a thread.
> 
> For a start, there is no history or value - unknown building - and even the pics are just a load of nothinhg. Shit and crab on the floor.
> Also, the pics are WAY, WAY, WAY overcooked and look like mince. Post the originals ffs.
> ...






That was a bit much!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 8, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> That was a bit much!



I thought the same! I am only an amateur after all lol


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 8, 2012)

twominted said:


> I'm sorry but this report is a crock of shite of a thread.
> 
> For a start, there is no history or value - unknown building - and even the pics are just a load of nothinhg. Shit and crab on the floor.
> Also, the pics are WAY, WAY, WAY overcooked and look like mince. Post the originals ffs.
> ...



Sure you are entitled to your own opinion about threads but if you don't like it, why be so rude against somebody who has taken the time to take these photographs and post them here!? 

I can see somebody was never taught "if you have nothing good to say, don't say anything" phrase.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Apr 9, 2012)

kellisurbex said:


> Also managed to stand on a rusty nail in this one, so a trip to the hospital and a course of antiobiotics followed lol



I always explore in my work boots ( I bet work wonder why they wear so fast lol ), they've got steel mid-soles to protect against stepping on nasties  If this type of building is your thing then might be worth considering some.

twominted, I think your dummy has landed here if you would like it back? (probably no point as you'll probably spit it back out at some point lol)


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 9, 2012)

85 Vintage said:


> twominted, I think your dummy has landed here if you would like it back? (probably no point as you'll probably spit it back out at some point lol)



ha ha ha 

Like the old school picture Walrus found with Ready Eddie in

Merthyr Express Scoop; KING DOFFS HAT TO DSS TYPES, 1000'S COLLAPSE Full story on pages 2,3,4,5,6 & 7


----------



## wirelessmast (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd also go with the opinion that this site has been used as a school, or more likely a night-school/college. Probably teaching TV repair at one time, and music lessons by the looks of it.

oh, and Twominted - I politely suggets you wind your neck in, at least until youve posted a few reports of your own. And if you are going to post such derrogatory stuff, perhaps inprove your spelling, for the life of me i cant find the crab on the floor you refered to!


----------



## Oscar15 (Apr 18, 2012)

This was indeed the former labour exchange and the dhss 'dole' office where unemployed would sign on. Luckily only ever having been unemployed for 12 months this is where I signed on' in the late 80's and then it was starting to decay quite badly. Early 90's it also became a temporary job centre as per the os maps. For a short time it then became a leisure complex including small bowling alley / game machines etc and finally I believe it was a small workshop repairing tv's etc. Never known it as a school as such. As per the YMCA building very close to it, there's been talk of doing something with it but I think various fires over the years has ruled this out and hopes appear to be diminishing to refurbish it. Not having seen inside the building for many years, very sad to now see the mess it's in.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Nothing wrong with posting an 'unknown' building and asking for help with info on it. I think thats even in the posting rules. It's a derelict place after all.

I really need to get some boots or something. I explore alone far too often and worry I'll end up hurting myself. Cheers for the reality check.

Steve


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 19, 2012)

twominted said:


> I'm sorry but this report is a crock of shite of a thread.
> 
> For a start, there is no history or value - unknown building - and even the pics are just a load of nothinhg. Shit and crab on the floor.
> Also, the pics are WAY, WAY, WAY overcooked and look like mince. Post the originals ffs.
> ...




lol! get out there and show us how its done then if your such the expert. ill look forward to your expert photos and reporting skill.

killisurbex keep up the good work.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 19, 2012)

omj624p said:


> I really need to get some boots or something. I explore alone far too often and worry I'll end up hurting myself. Cheers for the reality check.
> 
> Steve



Yep since this visit I've got some proper boots lol. It was the 2 hr hospital wait that was the worst part!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 19, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> lol! get out there and show us how its done then if your such the expert. ill look forward to your expert photos and reporting skill.
> 
> killisurbex keep up the good work.



Haha thank you!  
Kayleigh x


----------



## vhsDeath (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, this was the old Job Centre/Labour Exchange as far back as I can remember.
My schoolfriend and I had a "den" underneath a part of the old YMCA building, he told me his father went to a building somewhere between the ymca and job centre for freemasonic meetings!


----------



## vhsDeath (Apr 19, 2012)

p.s. I also remember hearing the building was sold for £1! ..probably to Merthyr council.


----------

